# Bank Of America check



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

I have a guy I plow one of his 3 Family houses. I have plowed for him the last 3 years. And he usually gives me a check off a account at Rockland Trust. Well he gave me a check to Bank of America this time. I handed it right back to him and told him he had to wite me a new one for $6 more. We are only taking $150 here. But Bank of America charges $6 to cash a check if you dont have an account there, Even if its there check!!!! He kinda got annoyed with me a bit. But he likes my service and has asked me to plow his other properties. But they are in Dorchestor and Roxbury and not worth driving that far for a couple driveways. And he knows I will drop him in a heartbeat like I did his buddie who had 4 driveways( Small roads, Tight areas) So he gave me 6 bucks in cash. Hmm Maybe Bank of America whose stock plummeted might want to consider some of there foolish fee's


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

why can't you just deposit it in you own bank ? you still pay $6 !


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

He supose to be a cash customer. But Iet his personal checks slide. But I am not going to take $6 out of my pocket for one of the most riduclus fee's in the world. Its there check on a account they can see has the funds. Why should I pay $6 to cash a check at there bank. And have to listen to some nit wit try to sell me there services.


----------



## kashman (Jan 13, 2004)

i know my bank will cash any check no charge no hold


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

yeah just deposit it in your own bank account for free. I dont get it.


----------



## kashman (Jan 13, 2004)

BigDave12768;759162 said:


> He supose to be a cash customer. But Iet his personal checks slide. But I am not going to take $6 out of my pocket for one of the most riduclus fee's in the world. Its there check on a account they can see has the funds. Why should I pay $6 to cash a check at there bank. And have to listen to some nit wit try to sell me there services.


if you dont have an account yes you will have fee at every bank


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

kashman;759165 said:


> if you dont have an account yes you will have fee at every bank


Not true at all. My bank doesnt charge anyone to cash a check I write to them. Bank of America has foolish fee's. His bank was real close. I wanted to be payed in cash and my bank was a good 15 minute drive in the other direction. This guy has a driveway thats worth $40 easy. I charge him $30 cash becuase its easy and on my way to my sisters to plow her driveway. So I dont want to have to deal with all the bull **** of Bank of America when he is a cash customer


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

I wonder who else knows he's a cash customer?


----------



## BigLou80 (Feb 25, 2008)

BigDave12768;759162 said:


> He supose to be a cash customer. But Iet his personal checks slide. But I am not going to take $6 out of my pocket for one of the most riduclus fee's in the world. Its there check on a account they can see has the funds. Why should I pay $6 to cash a check at there bank. And have to listen to some nit wit try to sell me there services.


As in you don't report the income!I guess you don't want any one else taking a portion of that money either. I am sure I would not be making a stink over 6 dollars.

In fact if I was your client I would drop you in a second for a stunt like that 
so much for honest professional decent businessmen ?

Just to be clear all of my regular clients get invoiced regardless of payment method.


----------



## ahoron (Jan 22, 2007)

That's just enough to get him to call the irs and have you investigated for tax evasion. I'm not saying you're not paying your taxes. But if it walks like a duck talks like a duck well you know the saying. Why not just get a business account? that way you won't have to pay those huge fees. The fees are to discourage non-customers from coming to cash a check. Lots of fraud now-a-days with stolen checks.


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

Under 600 under you dont have to report it. I got 2 driveways. That one has like a 6 inch trigger. Other has only used me 3 times. Good luck dig away. Maybe you can report me for plowing my sisters for free. I dropped his buddie after first storm thats how much I dont want my own stuff.

As for paying Taxes thats a can of worms that is best left untouched on this board. Not the paying part. Where the money goes part.


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

BigDave12768;759249 said:


> Under 600 under you dont have to report it. I got 2 driveways. That one has like a 6 inch trigger. Other has only used me 3 times. Good luck dig away. Maybe you can report me for plowing my sisters for free. I dropped his buddie after first storm thats how much I dont want my own stuff.
> 
> As for paying Taxes thats a can of worms that is best left untouched on this board. Not the paying part. Where the money goes part.


Not true you are required to report ALL income. The $600 is the point that triggers a person to sedn you a 1099 to remind you to report that income.


----------



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

rsvees;759287 said:


> Not true you are required to report ALL income. The $600 is the point that triggers a person to sedn you a 1099 to remind you to report that income.


That is right.

If you make money, then you have to be a business and report it. If you aren't making that much,then the tax advantages would be greater. Deduct your gas, insurance, plow parts, truck parts, etc. The list goes on and on. It can reduce your overall tax payments.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Your obviously dodging your tax liability

So why advertise it on a public forum

Even Walmart charges to cash a check

The part I dont understand is why you cant cash it at your own bank


----------



## snowman55 (Nov 20, 2007)

he doesn't want to leave a trail. tax evasion for $30. another reason taxes are so high. I have to pay for big daves taxes too.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

Pretty much every bank charges to cash a check for a person who does not have an account there. 

His own bank will not cash it because they can not verify the funds. He can deposit it at his own bank but as said, there is a paper trail created.


----------



## procut1 (Jan 21, 2004)

I love how everyone gets MR HONEST on these forums.

There aint a one of you that wouldnt take $40 cash if the customer handed it to you. You would stuff it in your pocket and that would be the end of it.

Give me a break.


----------



## fireball (Jan 9, 2000)

nothing is more simpler than just depositing the check in your own account. 

But in defense of BigDave and those that are quick to assume that he is avoiding taxes. His customer lives two houses from the bank and since Dave is there doing the drive and the customer leans out the door and hands him a check. Since no one is waiting in line at the drive thru, it just might be easier to cash the check than to make out a deposit slip.

My question is: Can BofA legally charge Dave a fee to cash a check. After all it is a payment on their demand account. I think they can make Dave jump through hoops proving he is the same person on the check and they can withdrawal payment until their customer verify's that they indeed mean to pay him . I would probably file a complaint with the Federal reserve and if you feel real lucky get a lawyer and fill a class action lawsuit. 

My bank charges .10 a deposit (but there might be 150 checks on one deposit slip) and .15 on each check I write. They also pay 2% on the average daily balance in the account and that usually results in a no cost account to me. There are no charges on electronic payments and withdrawals. Wire transfers are 2.00 each. They allow you to electronically deposit checks but each check is a seperate deposit if done electronically and thus you will be paying .10 a piece for the conveience but you do get the speed of instant deposit.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

procut1;759368 said:


> I love how everyone gets MR HONEST on these forums.
> 
> There aint a one of you that wouldnt take $40 cash if the customer handed it to you. You would stuff it in your pocket and that would be the end of it.
> 
> Give me a break.


A one time or occasional type deal you are absolutely right. But I would NEVER set an account up as cash only to evade paying taxes. Im sorry but its much cheaper to claim everything than to pay the fines and fees.


----------



## procut1 (Jan 21, 2004)

Im not agreeing with making a habit of it. I never did that either.

I just laugh when a guy mentions cash and gets flamed off the board.

Like nobody ever plowed a driveway and pocketed the money.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

fireball;759373 said:


> nothing is more simpler than just depositing the check in your own account.
> 
> But in defense of BigDave and those that are quick to assume that he is avoiding taxes. His customer lives two houses from the bank and since Dave is there doing the drive and the customer leans out the door and hands him a check. Since no one is waiting in line at the drive thru, it just might be easier to cash the check than to make out a deposit slip.
> 
> ...


Absolutely legal. As I said earlier, pretty much every bank does that. I am sure that they looked into the legality of it before instituting the charge.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

procut1;759382 said:


> Im not agreeing with making a habit of it. I never did that either.
> 
> I just laugh when a guy mentions cash and gets flamed off the board.
> 
> Like nobody ever plowed a driveway and pocketed the money.


But he has made a habit of it, which is why he is getting "flamed".

If it was a one time deal or something, Im sure this tread would have had a very different outcome


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

cretebaby;759304 said:


> Your obviously dodging your tax liability
> 
> So why advertise it on a public forum
> 
> ...


*Gee I was just at Walmart and I must have missed the aisle that does car loans and Mortages. Can you possibly get me a link to it? Becuase from I remeber the cash Payroll Goverment and Cashiers Checks. They Dont cash personal checks or take deposits or give withdrawls*



procut1;759368 said:


> I love how everyone gets MR HONEST on these forums.
> 
> There aint a one of you that wouldnt take $40 cash if the customer handed it to you. You would stuff it in your pocket and that would be the end of it.
> 
> Give me a break.


*Thx ProCut an Honest person on the Board*



stroker79;759421 said:


> But he has made a habit of it, which is why he is getting "flamed".
> 
> If it was a one time deal or something, Im sure this tread would have had a very different outcome


*I am sorry stroker I didnt know I sent you a copy of my returns this year. As I pointed out in my previous posts. I have 2 driveways other than that I always Sub contract. So I have made off my 2 driveways this year $240. Oh and FYI 4-15-09 is still a couple months away. As Procut points out. I love how all of you are Mr Honest when it comes to making a couple bucks on side. Like None of you when you first starteed out didnt mow lawns and get paid cash and may have forgot to claim.*


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

stroker79;759374 said:


> A one time or occasional type deal you are absolutely right. But I would NEVER set an account up as cash only to evade paying taxes. Im sorry but its much cheaper to claim everything than to pay the fines and fees.


*So your admiting that you do it. You are admiting you evade taxes? First off they are not accounts. Its a driveway that more than once has drifted funny and not had much snow it even though we got 6+ inch plus. So I didnt touch it. As for my other he only calls me when he gets burried. So I have regulars that call me. But neither are an account. And I wouldnt lose an ounce of sleep if my truck broke down and I couldnt get to them. Thats the differnce between someone wanting to be a cash on call type and a account*



snowman55;759340 said:


> he doesn't want to leave a trail. tax evasion for $30. another reason taxes are so high. I have to pay for big daves taxes too.


first off any time you compare taxes and what I pay a year being a single guy in America with no kids we can. I pay my Mortage every month and I am not on the news claimimng i cant pay it and going into foreclosuer. And having your tax dollars bailing me out becuase I bought a house that I couldnt afford and was too stupid to read a document that I signed called an ARM. Trust I am not the reason your taxes are high. Why dont you read some of my posts. I am one of the more conservative people on this site. Hell this post is about paying $6 to a bank that I feel is a foolish charge. Pfft we can talk taxes if you like start up another post.


----------



## rawdog (Feb 20, 2007)

yeah really lay off this guy....theres bigger fish to fry... how bout half of obamas would be cabinet who havnt paid taxes in years..those aholes are teh real reason taxes are high


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

US Bank charges $15 to cash a check over $50


----------



## Runner (Jul 21, 2000)

That's crazy. While on the subject, Chase does not charge anything to cash their own checks at their bank. Citizens Bank started doing this a while back, but then threw that policy of a fee out. I believe when they were doing it, it was like $2. for any check over 200.


----------



## BMWSTUD25 (Aug 21, 2008)

stroker79;759164 said:


> yeah just deposit it in your own bank account for free. I dont get it.


doesnt sound like he wants to do that......"cash customer" I say deposit that check and count it as INCOME!!!! I think I would have let uncle sam know about it before I would have handed a client a check back and told them to make it $6 more


----------



## BMWSTUD25 (Aug 21, 2008)

oh and FYI if he is a cash customer then why the hell does he always pay by check???? shouldnt he pay CASH and have NO paper trail


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

BMWSTUD25;759573 said:


> oh and FYI if he is a cash customer then why the hell does he always pay by check???? shouldnt he pay CASH and have NO paper trail


Becuase I am too lazy to chase him down every storm. I just let it build up


----------



## hlntoiz (Jan 13, 2009)

Cash means CASH in my book. One time calls are the only ones that are cash. This is so their check doesn't bounce on me. It has happened. If it is a seasonal contract is always a check. 

It isn't just income taxes you are avoiding but Sales tax. That is usually where guys get nabbed. JMO!


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

BigDave12768;759454 said:


> *So your admiting that you do it. You are admiting you evade taxes? First off they are not accounts. Its a driveway that more than once has drifted funny and not had much snow it even though we got 6+ inch plus. So I didnt touch it. As for my other he only calls me when he gets burried. So I have regulars that call me. But neither are an account. And I wouldnt lose an ounce of sleep if my truck broke down and I couldnt get to them. Thats the differnce between someone wanting to be a cash on call type and a account*
> 
> first off any time you compare taxes and what I pay a year being a single guy in America with no kids we can. I pay my Mortage every month and I am not on the news claimimng i cant pay it and going into foreclosuer. And having your tax dollars bailing me out becuase I bought a house that I couldnt afford and was too stupid to read a document that I signed called an ARM. Trust I am not the reason your taxes are high. Why dont you read some of my posts. I am one of the more conservative people on this site. Hell this post is about paying $6 to a bank that I feel is a foolish charge. Pfft we can talk taxes if you like start up another post.


You know actually, I never have done any cash accounts or jobs on the side. I WANT a check so it CAN be tracked. Plowing I am a sub and always have been, I get asked all the time by people if I can plow thier driveway real quick and I have turned every one of them down. I make more money as a sub, not plowing driveways. As for my lawn accounts, again I have never taken cash and not recorded it. There is no point, just pay the taxes and be done with it, not that big a deal. Do I like them, NO but its life.

And I was simply stating that I could understand doing stuff for cash here and there but I never said that is what I do or have done.


----------



## Greensway (Nov 2, 2002)

Tagline says it all... NEVER ARGUE WITH A IDIOT, THEY WILL LOWER YOU DOWN TO THEIR LEVEL AND BEAT YOU WITH EXPERIENCE!!!

Don't have too much to say around here until I see someone has the brights shining in his eyes!


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

Greensway;759901 said:


> Tagline says it all... NEVER ARGUE WITH A IDIOT, THEY WILL LOWER YOU DOWN TO THEIR LEVEL AND BEAT YOU WITH EXPERIENCE!!!
> 
> Don't have too much to say around here until I see someone has the brights shining in his eyes!


yeah this guy is always getting ripped on.


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

02DURAMAX;759952 said:


> yeah this guy is always getting ripped on.


I wont post any answers on your threads Your childish and just flame this board, Please refrain from coming onto my threads and flaming. Or at all since all you do is flame


----------



## albhb3 (Dec 18, 2007)

uhhh.............what are taxes???


----------



## ahoron (Jan 22, 2007)

Okay back on topic. Every bank I have ever been to that has a fee to cash a check. I simpily say," OH, then I guess I need to open an account here. Then I tell them I will be back tomorrow to close my account." Every time they were able to wave the fee so they didn't have all the paperwork. At my bank they can wave any fee it's at the tellers discretion. They even cash checks for me against the banks accounts not my own. They cash them and deposit into my account as cash so there is no hold no the account. They have to notify the fed's of any cash deposit over $3000 and fill out a form if over $10,000. So, it's not for those that aren't paying taxes. But, if you need cash to make payroll or equipment it's a big help


----------



## fireball (Jan 9, 2000)

Actually sent BofA and USBank emails asking them to explain their charges for cashing checks drawn on their own accounts. USBank called me to verify that I indeed was a live person but they haven't replied yet.


----------



## M1N1TRK (Dec 30, 2008)

Ok well I side with bank of america sucking, I did some work for a buddy of mine at his house and he gave me a check that was from bank of america, I DON'T have an account with them and could have went and just deposited the check into my account with my bank, but I have been burned before where the check didnt clear, and they charged me 30 bucks out of my pocket for a returned check fee, So from now on I i go to that specific bank and cash it and then deposit the cash into mine.

Bank of America charged me $6 bucks for the small check i cashed with them because "i wasn't a member of their bank" They also wanted to have my finger print for "verification purposes" thats a bunch of Bull ****. So i will be doing the same thing from now on.

I am a plow sub contractor for the town I live in and there checks are writen through Citizens Bank, I go up to the counter show them my I.D. they cash the check for the exact amount give it to me and thats it no questions asked, no fees, and no finger printing.

If you guys like doing business with bank of america then good for you but I will never have an account with them


----------



## dellwas (Oct 16, 2005)

Works the same here in Canada. I have a full time job and only do 4 accounts, 3 residential, one commercial, and I also do yard cleanups and cut trees in the summer. Write off all company expenses against my personal income (in Canada that's the way it's done if you are a sole owner or a partnership). I managed to get about $3000 back last year.



QuadPlower;759300 said:


> That is right.
> 
> If you make money, then you have to be a business and report it. If you aren't making that much,then the tax advantages would be greater. Deduct your gas, insurance, plow parts, truck parts, etc. The list goes on and on. It can reduce your overall tax payments.


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

You know I just complained about a fee at a bank. And all of you claimed I dont pay my taxes becuase of the cash. Funny thing I bet everyone of you has bought diesel for your truck or gas for your cars when you see that Discount gas station that only takes cash. We have a large chain called Super Petroleum that puts cash price on sign. 2 sperate pumps. 1 cash and 1 Credit card for a higher price. This post was geared towards foolish fee's. Trust me I pay lots of them in my life. http://www.mynica.com/ This is my Tax/Workers comp company. They charge me weekly some of the most foolish fee's but at least they are documented and I can easily write them off. I should have remembered before I posted this about Bank of America that everyone online is a honest person


----------

